# For sale! Great 3000sq.ft house with 20ac. m/l



## My4andnomore (Jan 28, 2015)

We are trying to sell our 3000sq. 2 story home built in 2009. It's located in Kingston arkansas. Which is in nw arkansas. Here is the link to http://fayar.craigslist.org/reo/4865993552.html or if interested text me for more info or pics.479-409-9850


----------

